# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Музыка, гуны и уровень планет

## Александра

Вот я поняла так:
Тамас-это рок,техно, шансон-музыка с адских планет
Раджас-это поп-музыка со средних планетных систем
Благость-это классика (Бах, Моцарт)-музыка с райских планет
Духовность-это духовные песнопения-музыка из духовного мира.

Почему привлекает духовная и раджасичная музыка (и я думаю, у многих преданных так, не у меня одной), а музыка благости нет (редко кто слушает классику)...в смысле, не то,чтобы не привлекает, а рождает необъяснимые чувства и я не хочу их испытывать. (раньше я ее часто слушала и сходила с ума от нее, больше не могу выдерживать этот напор эмоций)
Духовная тоже рождает необъяснимые чувства, но я хочу их испытывать.

----------


## Александра

такой вопрос возник у меня после того как подруга в сердцах просто возмущается, почему я не хочу слушать ее любимую классику
А я подумала:и вправду, почему я больше не хочу ее слушать

----------


## SlavaSG

благость не может быть препятствием на духовном пути. у вас наверно просто такой период в жизни.

----------


## Светлана )

ИМХО, может, в тех произведениях, которые сейчас не воспринимаются, раджас с благостью? Тогда они "вытаскивают" из глубоких слоев памяти какие-то кармические воспоминания, неясные, но связанные со страданием? Раджас ведь всегда в итоге ведет к страданию.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Классическая музыка не всегда в благости. Там может быть и страсть, и невежество.
И современная поп-музыка - это не только страсть, но в большей степени невежество. А бывает и благость. Мне, например, нравится "Secret Garden", музыка у них достаточно благостная. 

А если не нравится слушать классику - просто вкусы изменились, пришли другие. Совсем не обязательно, что это напрямую связано с СК, может быть только косвенно. Просто гуны поменялись.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, разделение музыки просто на рок, поп, классику и попытку связать это впрямую с гунами - это явно упрощенная типизация, которая не дает ясного понимания. Музыка - это не только и не столько форма, сколько эмоция, заключенная в форму. И тут может быть великое многообразие смешений. Мы все привыкли упрощать: если рок, значит какой-нибудь дикий, тупой металл или орущий панк. А если классика, то обязательно возвышенная музыка. Это все совершенно не так. Вальсы Штрауса - это классика или просто поп-музыка тех времен? Думаю, что поп-музыка. Многое из того, что свалили в общий мешок рока, на самом деле вполне может считаться нео-классицизмом, или развитем этно или даже духовной музыки. Поэтому упростить это не удасться. У Баха и Моцарта много очень страстной музыки, где благостью и не пахнет, в то время как среди своременной музыки очень много благостных тенденций в виде лучших образцов New Age, где соединяются лучшие идеи медитативной музыки, этно и т.д.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да, разделение музыки просто на рок, поп, классику и попытку связать это впрямую с гунами - это явно упрощенная типизация, которая не дает ясного понимания. Музыка - это не только и не столько форма, сколько эмоция, заключенная в форму. И тут может быть великое многообразие смешений. Мы все привыкли упрощать: если рок, значит какой-нибудь дикий, тупой металл или орущий панк. А если классика, то обязательно возвышенная музыка. Это все совершенно не так. Вальсы Штрауса - это классика или просто поп-музыка тех времен? Думаю, что поп-музыка. Многое из того, что свалили в общий мешок рока, на самом деле вполне может считаться нео-классицизмом, или развитем этно или даже духовной музыки. Поэтому упростить это не удасться. У Баха и Моцарта много очень страстной музыки, где благостью и не пахнет, в то время как среди своременной музыки очень много благостных тенденций в виде лучших образцов New Age, где соединяются лучшие идеи медитативной музыки, этно и т.д.


У меня дежавю? Кажется, это уже где-то читал раньше, слово в слово

----------


## Лена

> У меня дежавю? Кажется, это уже где-то читал раньше, слово в слово


в теме про попсу  :pandit:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Благостная музыка - это не только классика. Меня сейчас стали вдохновлять украинские народные песни. В них говорится о любви Радхи и Кришны, например песни "Додому я просилася" или "Нич яка мисячна". Также там много песен о родителях, о благодарности к ним, очень часто встречается тема матери. Конечно, есть песни и тамасные, но это как и везде.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> У меня дежавю? Кажется, это уже где-то читал раньше, слово в слово


Не, не слово в слово. Это моя джазовая импровизация на тему. Но идея та же... вы правы. Не люблю я упрощенного анализа такой сложной темы.

----------


## SlavaSG

благостная музыка может быть и энергичной. такие композиторы как вивальди чайковский бах моцарт могут выразит её. в их произведениях  больше благости чем new age нашего времени. их произведения живут веками одно из качеств благости. можно вспомнит док. фильм о воде как музыка чайковского моцарта баха влияет на воду.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Почему кто-то решает, что бах, например, это несомненная благость? А может это наоборот, несомненный тамас? Меня вот этот бах дико раздражает, - кажется, ну и тамасище же, и фу какая пакость, и нравится же же кому-то под него потамагунить над своей благостью.

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

Я вот тоже не считаю, что рок, хеви-металл обязательно тамас. Джордж Харрисон был рок-музыкантом, Krishnautix тоже играют рок, в том числе хард-энд-хеви. У кали-йуги есть свой набор инструментов, но они тоже могут использоваться на благо.

С адских - по-мойму не правильно говорить (хотя может кто знает, какую музыку слушают ямадуты? Может у них есть такой вид пытки для грешников?), а точнее с била-сварги, могут приходить технологии, а какую музыку исполнять (имеется в виду не стиль, а содержание) зависит от конкретных людей.

Когда много лет назад я впервые услышал прелюдию Баха "Ich ruf' zu Dir, Her Jesu Christ", то она произвела на меня очень сильное впечатление, но я как-то не связывал её с религией, эта вещь вне конфессиональна, просто очень проникновенная музыка. Эта прелюдия очень созвучна с рок-музыкой, в том смысле что Бах - это своего рода "рокер" своего времени, орган очень гармоничен в рок-музыке.

Мне как старому аудиофильствующему меломану, например, нравилась (сейчас уже не так как раньше, но всё ещё) музыка Black Sabbath и Ozzy Osbourne, может она не вызывает состояние чистой благости, но, по крайней мере лично у меня, никогда не вызывала состояния раджаса или тамаса. Скорее, может хоть и не духовные, но какие-то мистические эмоции.

Например у них есть композиция Fluff с альбома 1972 года. Когда её слушаешь, то действительно можно себе представить, как кружатся и падают большие снежинки, здесь, на мой взгляд нет состояния раджаса или тамаса, просто красота материального творения. Ну да, майа.

Восприятие той или иной музыки во многом зависит от состояния ума слушающего, в каких гунах он сам находится.

Вобщем не нравится - не слушайте, хотите домой к Богу, слушайте и участвуйте в киртане. Харибол!
.

----------


## SlavaSG

есть благость в невежестве есть благость в страсти есть благость в благости и наоборот.

----------


## Милана

На самом деле,гораздо большее значение имеет то,кто исполняет данное музыкальное произведение. Если Баха будет исполнять явно аморальный человек,то
это будет очень вредно слушать и точно так же ,если обычную эстраду споёт садху,то это будет очень духовно и возвышенно.
Я где-то у Лазарева читала,как он диагностировал картины. Какой-то художник-алкоголик нарисовал Христа и от картины шла очень плохая энергетика.
А какой-нибудь чистый ребёнок может нарисовать колобка и это будет на уровне настоящей иконы.
Это сейчас иконы рисуют все подряд,а раньше иконописцы соблюдали очень серьёзные аскезы. Когда рассписывали храм,то всю неделю не ели,рисовали,
а ели только по выходным.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А какой-нибудь чистый ребёнок может нарисовать колобка и это будет на уровне настоящей иконы.


Не знаю, что там с их иконами, но детская непосредственность конечно может препятствовать вожделенческим эманациям, коих даже у некоторых аскетирующих монахов или даже каких-нибудь старцев бывает как у казановы. 

Вот, например, паренек синтезаторный композитор , он немного застрял в детстве по состоянию здоровья, и видимо поэтому музыка у него заметно отличается. От него отрекались учителя музыки, он так ноты и не выучил. Не знаю как у тех, кто в чистой благости, а у меня проскакивают мурашки, иногда тоже включаю послушать, есть несколько особо любопытных вещей.

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

> есть благость в невежестве есть благость в страсти есть благость в благости и наоборот.



Выражение "благость в невежестве" или "благость в страсти" не корректно. Вы должно быть имели ввиду "благость с примесью невежества или страсти", как, например, белая рубашка с грязным пятном.

На человека одновременно могут влиять Юпитер, Венера, Раху и т.д. Но это не значит, что сами планеты Юпитер или Венера слились с Раху.

Гуны не смешиваются, есть смешанное воздействие, как воздух не бывает грязным, но он может переносить пыль и грязь.

Гуна благости тоже может стать препятствием на духовном пути, если, конечно, это не шудха-сатва.
.

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

> Вот, например, паренек синтезаторный композитор , он немного застрял в детстве по состоянию здоровья, и видимо поэтому музыка у него заметно отличается. От него отрекались учителя музыки, он так ноты и не выучил. Не знаю как у тех, кто в чистой благости, а у меня проскакивают мурашки, иногда тоже включаю послушать, есть несколько особо любопытных вещей.


Сделано в духе саундтрэка к Unreal и Unreal Turnament.
.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Выражение "благость в невежестве" или "благость в страсти" не корректно. Вы должно быть имели ввиду "благость с примесью невежества или страсти", как, например, белая рубашка с грязным пятном.
> 
> На человека одновременно могут влиять Юпитер, Венера, Раху и т.д. Но это не значит, что сами планеты Юпитер или Венера слились с Раху.
> 
> Гуны не смешиваются, есть смешанное воздействие, как воздух не бывает грязным, но он может переносить пыль и грязь.
> 
> Гуна благости тоже может стать препятствием на духовном пути, если, конечно, это не шудха-сатва.
> .


В основе вы правы но есть ошибки которые могут повлечь за собой неправильное мышление согласно природе гун.
В БГ Бог говорит о  принадлежности к гуне согласно его сословию война рабочего или учёного. В благости может быть и простой рабочий и воин хотя его положение согласно сословию не является благостью. Человек находящийся в невежестве может быть более благороден чем тот кто находиться в благости.   Ошибочно считать что гуны действуют прямолинейно.

----------


## SlavaSG

есть прогрессирующая страсть благость и невежество так же есть деградирующая страсть благость и невежество. в этом мире нет действия которое не имела бы изъян. Личность может быть чиста в поступках но если его внутренний мотив нечист его благость деградирующая. Так же и личность в невежестве может совершать невежественные поступки но с чистыми намерениями. Личность может иметь дурной вкус в музыке но его внутреннее стремление может быть чистым, его музыка может быть шумной и где то агрессивной но в ней может чувствоваться вкус стремления к чистому хоть он ещё и не приобрёл внешне качеств благости.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

У них вообще все так, богообщение рождается только из борьбы со страстями, любовь к Богу появляется как прямое следствие укрощения плоти, поэтому все, что вызывает эмоции, идет против истинной духовности. В этом смысле они с католиками как два разных полюса. Те сразу разыгрывают романы с Иисусом, а эти сразу в сухое отвержение эмоций и понуждение к тотальному смирению плоти пред божьей властью.

----------


## Александр.Б

Всё это очень странно. Наш местный православный священник совсем не против музыки. У них с женой семеро ребятишек, и тех что достигли школьного возраста, они отдали в музыкалку. Старшая девочка уже второй инструмент осваивает (фортепиано закончила, сейчас по классу гитары), пацан в этом году закончил.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

У них разномыслие одобрено апостолом.

----------


## СергейИванов

> У них вообще все так, богообщение рождается только из борьбы со страстями, любовь к Богу появляется как прямое следствие укрощения плоти, поэтому все, что вызывает эмоции, идет против истинной духовности. В этом смысле они с католиками как два разных полюса. Те сразу разыгрывают романы с Иисусом, а эти сразу в сухое отвержение эмоций и понуждение к тотальному смирению плоти пред божьей властью.


Я думал, что и в ИСККОН так (по крайней мере, то что вижу)).

А по музыке - так тут все просто ))) Гуны конкретной мелодии определяются по ЭФФЕКТУ, который она оказывает на людей:
 - Пугачева возбуждает страсть и любовь;
 - тяжелый рок - гнев;
 - классика умиротворяет и дает силу (растениям, животным, детям в утробе матери и т.д.).
Также можно посмотреть по внешнему виду слушателей - любители классики ВСЕ очень тонкие и чувствительные натуры - признак брахманизма. Конечно, гуны человека определяются не только музыкой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я думал, что и в ИСККОН так (по крайней мере, то что вижу)).
> 
> А по музыке - так тут все просто ))) Гуны конкретной мелодии определяются по ЭФФЕКТУ, который она оказывает на людей:
>  - Пугачева возбуждает страсть и любовь;
>  - тяжелый рок - гнев;
>  - классика умиротворяет и дает силу (растениям, животным, детям в утробе матери и т.д.).
> Также можно посмотреть по внешнему виду слушателей - любители классики ВСЕ очень тонкие и чувствительные натуры - признак брахманизма. Конечно, гуны человека определяются не только музыкой.


Опять попытка упрощения. Вся классика разная, весь рок разный (он бывает не только тяжелым)и они рождают совершенно разные эмоции. Гуны всегда очень сильно перемешаны. Внешне может быть невежество или страсть, а внутри благость. А может быть и наоборот. И таких комбинаций огромное количество. По поводу того, что ВСЕ любители классики - тонкие натуры... в каком смысле тонкие? Например, Генрих Гиммлер был большим поклонником классического искусства. Это не помешало ему уничтожить в концлагерях миллионы людей. Это утонченная и чувствительная натура? Может быть в чем-то, но не во всем. Ленин любил лунную сонату Бетховена, но это не мешало ему быть атеистом у ничтожать священников. Сталин тоже любил слушать классические оперы. И это тонкие натуры? Поэтому все очень неоднозначно. Есть такие классические произведения, в которых полно раджаса и тамаса, а есть такой рок (тяжелый и не обязательно), где много благости. В одной и той же композиции могут меняться все три гуны, как каждый день действуют благость утром, страсть днем и невежество ночью. Все очень сложно переплетено. Молоко - это благостный продукт, но когда оно консервировано (сгущенное молоко), уже добавляется элемент невежества. И так во всем. Все три гуны всегда перемешаны в разных пропорциях. Деление на классику, рок, джаз, эстраду - очень условны. Поэтому можно оценивать эффект с точки зрения гун только на примере каждой конкретной композиции и то по частям. Широкие обобщения всегда ошибочны в мире разнообразия.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Опять попытка упрощения...


А зачем усложнять?
Понятно, что гуна не определяется одним лишь набором букв "к-л-а-с-с-и-к-а". Тем не менее, в этом жанре благостной музыки на порядок больше, чем в роке и попсне.
Кстати, приведите пожалуйста примеры из этих жанров, которые Вы считаете благостной.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не усложняю, а протестую против упрощения. Жизнь сложна и не подлежит упрощенной типизации. Вы, кстати, промолчали насчет моего опровержения вашего тезиса, что ВСЕ любители классики утонченные натуры. Это значит, что вы согласны или не согласны? Вы скажете, что есть исключения. Согласен, и я так же скажу, что в "неклассической" музыке есть исключения, которые не попадают под вашу упрощенную типизацию. Это и есть мой тезис: не упрощайте жизнь, иначе вы часто будете ошибаться. И благость приходится выбирать из всего: и из классики, и из рока и из всего остального. Что касается примеров, то не хочу вдаваться в детали, чтобы не провоцировать дальнейший спор. Скажу в общем: классика может усыпить и это будет действием гуны невежества. Рок может пробудить и это будет действием гуны благости. Ну, а дальше гуны продолжат свою деятельность и этот же рок, пробудив, может далее развить страсть, не обязательно переходящую в невежество. Вся жизнь - это сплошной поток перемешанных гун. В музыке минор - это невежество, мажор - это благость (или страсть?), точно не уверен. Это чисто с точки зрения того, какую эмоцию генерирует конкретный звук. В конце концов, гуна мызыки зависит от гуны композитора и исполнителя, а это уже не зависит от жанра. Я уверен, что жил бы Бетховен в наше время, он наверняка использовал бы электроинструменты для некоторых своих произведений и попал бы по жанру куда-нибудь в арт-рок или прог-рок. И мы бы сказали, что он не классик. Думать, что рок - это удел волосатых и грязных наркоманов - упрощение и незнание реальной ситуации. Думать, что классика - удел утонченных личностей - тоже упрощение. Среди них полно извращенцев, гомосексуалистов, педофилов. Достаточно вам имен Чайковского, еще забыл фамилию одного современного российского дирижера с мировым именем, которого поймали пару лет назад на педофилии в Тайланде. Сомневаюсь, что это проявление гуны благости. По меньшей мере, если какая-то благость в этих людях есть, то она изрядно смешана с низшими гунами и это неизбежно попадает в их музыку.

Мы говорим условно, что брахманы - в гуне благости. Современные брахманы - это ученые и священники. Они могут быть более интеллектуальными или одухотворенными, чем другие, но мы видим, что эти людии более других противятся личностному пониманию Бога и истинной духовной философии, в то время как люди более простые по гунам, порой, без проблем принимают трансцендентную культуру и поют Харе Кришна под блюзовую мелодию, т.к. под Моцарта это сделать сложнее. Тут, конечно, зайдет разговор о том, что кроме гун есть еще бхакти-унмукхи-сукрити, которое превосходит гуны и позволяет шудре принять Кришну, но благостный ученый не может этого сделать, т.к. лишен этого типа сукрити. Благодаря бхакти-сукрити трансцендентное уживается среди низших гун, а в его отсутствие даже гуна благости не сильно поможет. Это еще один аргумент в пользу неоднозначности оценок и неупрощаемости мира.

----------


## Александр.Б

> А по музыке - так тут все просто ))) Гуны конкретной мелодии определяются по ЭФФЕКТУ, который она оказывает на людей:


Прежде чем ответ давать, не плохо было бы прочитать обсуждение от начала и до конца.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Вы, кстати, промолчали насчет моего опровержения вашего тезиса, что ВСЕ любители классики утонченные натуры.


Ну да, все утонченные - иначе бы не слушали классику. Но это не значит, что ХОРОШИЕ - бывают и "брахманы"-демоны. Мы же говорили про музыку, а есть ещё и другие факторы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Поэтому можно оценивать эффект с точки зрения гун только на примере каждой конкретной композиции и то по частям. Широкие обобщения всегда ошибочны в мире разнообразия.


 И как это оценивать? Тот, кто внешне тонкий брахман  :smilies:  будет оценивать, а остальные соглашаться, даже если чувствуют иначе? Или голосованием, как большинство решит? Как?

----------


## СергейИванов

> ... Скажу в общем: классика может усыпить и это будет действием гуны невежества. Рок может пробудить и это будет действием гуны благости. ....


Не согласен - человека в гуне невежества гуна благости усыпляет, а человека в гуне страсти вожделение пробуждает.

----------


## СергейИванов

> В музыке минор - это невежество, мажор - это благость (или страсть?), точно не уверен..


???

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Ну да, все утонченные - иначе бы не слушали классику. Но это не значит, что ХОРОШИЕ - бывают и "брахманы"-демоны. Мы же говорили про музыку, а есть ещё и другие факторы.


Кто определяет утонченность? Порой смотрю на кого-то - ну дуб-дубом, а некоторые люди говорят - утонченный (ну это ладно, мало ли у кого какие понятия об утонченности) . Но ведь и того хуже могут сказать- брахман. И вот мы уже дошли до того, что по музыке можем определить варны - и, как всегда, даешь варнашраму от серпастых-молоткастых.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Мы говорим условно, что брахманы - в гуне благости. Современные брахманы - это ученые и священники. Они могут быть более интеллектуальными или одухотворенными, чем другие, но мы видим, что эти людии более других противятся личностному пониманию Бога и истинной духовной философии, в то время как люди более простые по гунам, порой, без проблем принимают трансцендентную культуру и поют Харе Кришна под блюзовую мелодию, т.к. под Моцарта это сделать сложнее. Тут, конечно, зайдет разговор о том, что кроме гун есть еще бхакти-унмукхи-сукрити, которое превосходит гуны и позволяет шудре принять Кришну, но благостный ученый не может этого сделать, т.к. лишен этого типа сукрити. Благодаря бхакти-сукрити трансцендентное уживается среди низших гун, а в его отсутствие даже гуна благости не сильно поможет. Это еще один аргумент в пользу неоднозначности оценок и неупрощаемости мира.


А я и не говорил, что современные брахманы более склонны к сознанию Кришны, чем современные шудры. По-моему, это совсем другая тема. Речь о том, что классические композиторы не рождаются (в основном) в наш распущенный век Кали-йуги, а родились в религиозные времена в Европе, и их музыка написана (в большой мере) для церквей.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Прежде чем ответ давать, не плохо было бы прочитать обсуждение от начала и до конца.


Прочитал - и что?

----------


## СергейИванов

> Кто определяет утонченность? Порой смотрю на кого-то - ну дуб-дубом, а некоторые люди говорят - утонченный (ну это ладно, мало ли у кого какие понятия об утонченности) . Но ведь и того хуже могут сказать- брахман. И вот мы уже дошли до того, что по музыке можем определить варны - и, как всегда, даешь варнашраму от серпастых-молоткастых.


Надо подумать ))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Не согласен - человека в гуне невежества гуна благости усыпляет, а человека в гуне страсти вожделение пробуждает.


Т.е. если кого-то усыпляет музыка, которую вы сочтете благостной (ведь вас же она не усыпляет, а значит и вы в благости), то он - в невежестве? Я правильно понял мысль? Если не пправильно, то как же понимать? Я в шоке взираю на все подобные рассуждения в этой теме. Как легко и старательно каждый пытается выдать за истину свое чувственное восприятие (или совпадающее восприятие группы людей), и при этом совершенно не комплексует и не краснеет от стыда по этому поводу

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А я и не говорил, что современные брахманы более склонны к сознанию Кришны, чем современные шудры. По-моему, это совсем другая тема. Речь о том, что классические композиторы не рождаются (в основном) в наш распущенный век Кали-йуги, а родились в религиозные времена в Европе, и их музыка написана (в большой мере) для церквей.


Для церквей? В средние века? Это же мрак! (ну это я так, для контраста)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И как это оценивать? Тот, кто внешне тонкий брахман  будет оценивать, а остальные соглашаться, даже если чувствуют иначе? Или голосованием, как большинство решит? Как?


Поскольку вы очень болезненно относитесь ко всему, что говорят "тонкие брахманы" (не знаю, на кого вы намекали), то вам, как моему вечному дуэлянту, лично скажу, что мои оценки вам принимать совершенно не обязательно. И поскольку мир современной музыки (от классики до рэпа, по сравнению с которым рок уже почти как классика) - полностью субъективен (это не объективная ведическая музыка), то и оценки будут сугубо личными и субъективными. Общие оценки субъективных творений для обязательного принятия всеми в данном сообществе не пройдут.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не согласен - человека в гуне невежества гуна благости усыпляет, а человека в гуне страсти вожделение пробуждает.


Я не жду вашего согласия, т.к. в каждом из нас гуны индивидуально замешаны и опыт восприятия совершенно разный.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> ???


Знаки вопроса означают, что вы невнимательно читали предыдущие посты по этой теме. Про минор и мажор мы уже проехали не помню на какой странице.

----------


## Александр.Б

Исследования на тему музыки и её влияния ведутся испокон веков. Но даже не будучи учёным, всё равно хочется хоть немного понять эту тему.

Немного почитав труды некоторых исследователей, у меня сложилось некое, но пока туманное представление о предмете.
Музыка оказывает влияние на эмоционально психическую сферу человека. С этим думаю все согласны. 
Качество влияния также зависит от состояния психики на момент проведения эксперимента. Если человек перед сеансом слушания музыки играл в какую нибудь физически активную, спортивную, подвижную игру, то эффект музыки проявится иначе, чем на человека перед этим изучавшего историю литературы и т.д. и т.п. Т.е. не всё так просто!!!
Человек по жизни находится в каком-то более-менее стабильном психо-эмоциональном состоянии определяющим тип его поведения. Есть например венерианский тип, марсианский тип и т.д. (астрологи наверное хорошо знают об этом.) Наверное, это можно назвать темпераментом.
Также есть более поверхностные состояния психики ума и они меняются постоянно в течении суток от происходящих событий.
Если между этими характеристиками и гунами удастся обнаружить связь, то с музыкой будет проще разобраться.
Хочется ещё раз напомнить, что гуны сами по себе не указывают на то, плохой или хороший перед нами человек. Не нужно болезненно реагировать, если вдруг вы обнаружите, что гуна невежества в какой-то области вашей жизни преобладает.
Шудра или браман, это не имеет ни какого значения и не даёт предпосылок для того, что бы быть счастливым или несчастным. Хотя природа счастья и лежит как минимум в гуне благости.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Поскольку вы очень болезненно относитесь ко всему, что говорят "тонкие брахманы" (не знаю, на кого вы намекали), то вам, как моему вечному дуэлянту, лично скажу, что мои оценки вам принимать совершенно не обязательно. И поскольку мир современной музыки (от классики до рэпа, по сравнению с которым рок уже почти как классика) - полностью субъективен (это не объективная ведическая музыка), то и оценки будут сугубо личными и субъективными. Общие оценки субъективных творений для обязательного принятия всеми в данном сообществе не пройдут.


А я согласен

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я не жду вашего согласия, т.к. в каждом из нас гуны индивидуально замешаны и опыт восприятия совершенно разный.


А с этим тем более

----------


## СергейИванов

> Т.е. если кого-то усыпляет музыка, которую вы сочтете благостной (ведь вас же она не усыпляет, а значит и вы в благости), то он - в невежестве? Я правильно понял мысль?


Нет, не правильно ))
Человека всегда усыпляет друга гуна - т.к. ему она неинтересна. 
А критерием должен быть не кто-то, а объективная реальность - об этом я уже говорил немного ранее. 
В любом случае, сначала надо дать определения СВОЙСТВАМ музыки в разных гунах, а потом уже бросаться муз.терминами. Я про благость уже сказал - очередь за другими.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Для церквей? В средние века? Это же мрак! (ну это я так, для контраста)


Музыка это то немногое хорошее, что было

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Нет, не правильно ))
> Человека всегда усыпляет друга гуна - т.к. ему она неинтересна. 
> А критерием должен быть не кто-то, а объективная реальность - об этом я уже говорил немного ранее. 
> В любом случае, сначала надо дать определения СВОЙСТВАМ музыки в разных гунах, а потом уже бросаться муз.терминами. Я про благость уже сказал - очередь за другими.


Говорить об этом можно хоть тыщу раз, но если на практике нет общепринятого способа консультирования с объективной реальностью по любому вопросу, то и смысла в этих повторениях нет никакого.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Музыка это то немногое хорошее, что было


Это кто сказал? Объективная реальность?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Человека всегда усыпляет друга гуна - т.к. ему она неинтересна.


Поддерживаю. Кто-то и на лекциях по Бхагаватам засыпает.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Думать, что классика - удел утонченных личностей - тоже упрощение. Среди них полно извращенцев, гомосексуалистов, педофилов. Достаточно вам имен Чайковского, еще забыл фамилию одного современного российского дирижера с мировым именем, которого поймали пару лет назад на педофилии в Тайланде.


Вот кстати, преступления тоже в разных гунах. Возможно любители "классики" не склонны к разбою, грабежу, дракам и убийствам. Но их противозаконная деятельность находится в сфере сексуальных извращений (возможно тут есть связь с райскими планетами, где всё это в порядке вещей)

----------


## СергейИванов

> Знаки вопроса означают, что вы невнимательно читали предыдущие посты по этой теме. Про минор и мажор мы уже проехали не помню на какой странице.


Это я к тому, что критика минора ))) не имеет под собой твердой почвы.

----------


## СергейИванов

Конечно, признание субъективизма индивидуума - это огромный шаг в дискуссии, но если на этом остановиться, то тогда и говорить не о чем будет )))

Снова предлагаю выдвинуть сначала критерии благости для музыки.
Начну первым:
 - Классическая музыка улучшает надои коров, рост растений, развитие ребенка в утробе матери и т.д и т.п.
 - Рок/реп это все ухудшает.
Следовательно - классика в благости, а рок/реп/... - в невежестве.
(так как признак благости - это поддержание и развитие, а невежества - разрушение).
Также предлагаю говорить обобщенно, т.е. не об отдельных произведениях того или иного жанра, а о большинстве из них (80-90%).

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Конечно, признание субъективизма индивидуума - это огромный шаг в дискуссии, но если на этом остановиться, то тогда и говорить не о чем будет )))
> 
> Снова предлагаю выдвинуть сначала критерии благости для музыки.
> Начну первым:
>  - Классическая музыка улучшает надои коров, рост растений, развитие ребенка в утробе матери и т.д и т.п.
>  - Рок/реп это все ухудшает.
> Следовательно - классика в благости, а рок/реп/... - в невежестве.
> (так как признак благости - это поддержание и развитие, а невежества - разрушение).
> Также предлагаю говорить обобщенно, т.е. не об отдельных произведениях того или иного жанра, а о большинстве из них (80-90%).


Да откуда вы берете все эти свои докзательства? Вы всерьез приводите их, потому что так свято в это верите? Своим чувствам, говорите, не верите, а в такую чушь вдруг поверили. Кто-то весь этот бред сочинает и публикует, а вы и рады выдавать за объективные сверхчувственные доказательства. Даже если кто-то где-то проводил эксперименты, но это не доказывает ровным счетом ничего. Дети в утробе могут иметь совершенно разное прошлое, и развиваться соответственно своим вибрациям из прошлых жизней. Коровы это животные, их сознание в невежестве - а вы тут выдаете их повышенные надои за благость. Коровы вам лично сказали, что они благостные и утонченные любители классики и что молоко у них доится лучше, когда звучит музыка? А мне вот может быть приснилось, что корова пришла и лично сказала, что им становится просто жалко людей, что они слушают такую гадость и из сотрадания к людям, как к детям, начинают доиться лучше, чтобы те поумнели и слушали музыку связанную с Кришной. Про растения я вообще молчу. Мухоловка лучше ловит мух под Баха, и потому лучше растет. Это факт. А черная ядовитая плесень? Та вообще обожает классику. И еще радиацию.

----------


## СергейИванов

А Вы верите, что Кришна Бог? Где гарантия, что Вас не обманули?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Это я к тому, что критика минора ))) не имеет под собой твердой почвы.


Или вы в тамасе, раз не чувствуете такого очевидного всем, кто в благости, тамаса в миноре.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А Вы верите, что Кришна Бог? Где гарантия, что Вас не обманули?


Я верю шастрам

----------


## СергейИванов

> Или вы в тамасе, раз не чувствуете такого очевидного всем, кто в благости, тамаса в миноре.


Этот "тамас" всего лишь чье-то субъективное мнение ...



> Я верю шастрам


С чего вдруг? Это с детства привычка или как?  Какие шастры вы знали до того, как стать преданным?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> С чего вдруг?


Мне Бах как никогда не нравился, так и не нравится. В тамасе он или в благости - когда он наяривает в этой вашей объективной реальности - мне по-барабану. В связи со мной - он оказывается явно в тамасе, но сам я не претендую на благость, поэтому не настаиваю. Но возражаю, если кто-то берется настаивать.  Я просто знаю, что кроме шастр нет иного способа унифицировать гуны объектов, - но только в связи с каким-то определенным контекстом, а не вообще.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Влияние музыки на растения

Горох и фасоль

классическая музыка благоприятно влияет на рост гороха, в то время как на фасоль «тяжёлая»

Рис

Сингх проверил действие музыки на 6 сортов риса-пади, высеянного в полевых условиях. В итоге исследований с опытных озвученных полей был собран урожай риса, превышающий средний по региону на 25-60%.Вот так выглядела прибавка урожая риса – пади по годам: в 1957-1958 – 52%, 1958-1959 – 60%, 1959-1960 – 42%, 1960-1961 – 32%. В целом проведенные опыты показали, что эффект биологического действия звуков и музыки на растения имеется, и он связан с характерными звуковыми частотами, По мнению исследователей, в основе звукового действия на растения лежит резонансный механизм, способствующий накоплению энергии и ускорению обмена веществ в растительном организме. Исследования показали, что на музыку Баха и индийские мелодии растения отзывались положительно, стебли тянулись к источнику звука. В то же время на рок-музыку и непрерывные барабанные ритмы зеленые растения отвечали уменьшением размеров листьев и корней и все они отклонялись от источника звука.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Растения еще лучше растут, если им набросать помоев и говняшек. Значит говняшки это благость? Не спорю, что для особо озабоченных тем, чтобы хоть как-то утвердиться и закрепиться в этом мире в выгодном качестве, нужно постоянно заворачивать всякие говняшки в красивые фантики и раздавать всем глупцам, как конфетки.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Зачем же вы так )) Что полезно для растений, не обязательно будет полезным для человека.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Зачем же вы так )) Что полезно для растений, не обязательно будет полезным для человека.


И кто же это разделение определяет?

----------


## СергейИванов

Есть фильм про воду - как на неё какая музыка влияет - там и без какашек все понятно

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Снова предлагаю выдвинуть сначала критерии благости для музыки.
> Начну первым:
>  - Классическая музыка улучшает надои коров, рост растений, развитие ребенка в утробе матери и т.д и т.п.
>  - Рок/реп это все ухудшает.
> Следовательно - классика в благости, а рок/реп/... - в невежестве.
> (так как признак благости - это поддержание и развитие, а невежества - разрушение).
> Также предлагаю говорить обобщенно, т.е. не об отдельных произведениях того или иного жанра, а о большинстве из них (80-90%).


Вот в этой вашей методологии "говорить обобщенно" и кроется самая главная и принципиальная ошибка, т.к. у вас уже есть предубеждение и вам страшно хочется доказать его правоту. Если принять ваше предложение "говорить обобщенно", то я хочу предложить расширить ваше обощение и сказать, что ВСЕ, что создано в этом мире - продукт майи и потому недостойно внимания преданного. Этот мир нужно ВЕСЬ отбросить со всеми тремя гунами. И это будет вполне по шастрам. Но если мы все же решили анализировать являения этого мира, то тут ваше предложение говорить обобщенно на очень неоднозначную тему, фактически означает поверхностный дилетантский подход, с которым я не могу согласиться. 

Я не знаю, каков ваш меломанский опыт и насколько широко вы себе представляете палитру современной музыки, но судя по вашим тезисам, о роке вы имеете не полное представление, если пытаетесь с роком отождествить что-то худшее и агрессивное, тем более, если вы ставите рэп и рок рядом. По моим понятиям они рядом не сидели никогда. Поэтому вы и не хотите исключений и нестандартных случаев, которые эту правоту полколеблют. Какая именно классическая музыка улучшает надои коров? Поставьте им симфонии Г.Малера, Реквием Моцарта, струнные квартеты Д.Шостаковича, смурного Шнитке и бедные коровы сдохнут от тоски после этой классики. У вас нет статистики надоя коров под ВСЕ произведения классики и под все произведения неклассики. 

Поэтому любой эмпирический эксперимент неизбежно обречен на ошибку. Есть такая классика, от которой повеситься хочется. Не слышали? А есть очень глубокие и тонкие произведения современной музыки, которые несут весьма позитивный заряд, а по своей глубине и сложности не уступают классике. Поэтому не выйдет у вас установить объективного критерия оценки при заранее пристрастном подходе, когда вы берете "лучшую" классику и "худший" рок. Попробуйте наоборот и вы быстро поймете, что, во-первых, противопоставления классика-рок - искусственны, во-вторых, коровы могут нестандартно среагировать. Я бы предложил начать с другого. Не с заведомо пристрастных постулатов типа вся классика хороша, и весь рок - плох, а с того, что такое вообще хорошая (благостная) музыка, независимо от условного разделения по жанрам. Это же смешно, что к классике относится ВСЯ музыка, написанная в средние века. А все, что написано сейчас или сыграно на электро-инструментах, автоматически классикой не является. Например, Битлз - это уже классика и все симфонические и камерные оркестры играют их произведения. Постепенно все больше современных произведений пополняет список этой самой классики. А то, что в этом списке находится по умолчанию, реально может таковым не являться.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Есть фильм про воду - как на неё какая музыка влияет - там и без какашек все понятно


Фильм этот смотрел. С общей идеей согласен. Но там ставили лучшее из классики и худшее из рока. Это же слышно, что там играет. Поэтому считаю этот эксперимент не законченным. Это как подтасованные выборы, которые отражают интересы большинства, а меньшинства как будто бы и нет вообще. Хотя потом меньшинство становится той революционной силой, которая свергает классическое и правильное большинство. Я просто хочу доказать не преимущество одного жанра музыки над другим, а постулат Кришны о том, что все три гуны проникают ПОВСЮДУ и значит они проникают и в классику, и в джаз, и в рок. Просто внешне эти гуны в разной музыке будут проявляться по-разному. Где-то через тембр инструмента, где-то через общее настроение, где-то через слова и т.д.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И кто же это разделение определяет?


Растения определяют по-разному. Поскольку непонятно, чем фасоль хуже гороха, растения из числа экспертов исключим. Но есть мудрецы, которые разработали теорию и практику раг. У них же там всё чётко, научно, объективно, как я понял, всё по расам. Причём эмоции в миноре тоже допускаются.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада говорит о пище в гуне благости, он ведь тоже ссылается на мудрецов. Мудрецы на основе шастр и опыта определяют. :pandit:  :pandit:  :pandit:

----------


## Александр.Б

Эмоции, неотъемлемая часть жизни живого существа. Музыка, это лишь звук этих эмоций (как запахи цветов или чего-то ещё). Мажор, минор и прочее, просто необходимы для передачи того или иного эмоционального состояния. Другое дело, что веды рекомендуют заканчивать музыкальное повествование позитивом. И запрещают использовать в музыке эмоции гнева, страха и т.п. в чистом виде.
Инструментальный состав симфонического оркестра, позволяет музыканту воспроизвести практически любые оттенки эмоций с любой интенсивностью. Другие наборы инструментов не могут так широко охватить весь эмоциональный спектр. Традиционный инструментальный состав рок металл группы, идеально подходит для воспроизведения музыки, окрашенной эмоциями гнева, злости и т.п. Но при желании, может передать и другие состояния: влюблённость, печаль, радость и т.п.
Как говорил Враджендра Кумар пр., не стоит оценивать музыку по принадлежности её к стилю или жанру.
И если гуны каким-то образом пересекаются с эмоциями в музыке, то они являются лишь средством выразительности.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И если гуны каким-то образом пересекаются с эмоциями в музыке, то они являются лишь средством выразительности.


Надлежащим образом поданные эмоции - это гуна благости. Такая музыка утоляет эмоциональный голод в гуне благости, она как пища в благости, которая 
"должна увеличивать продолжительность жизни, очищать ум и прибавлять сил".

----------


## Александр.Б

Ага, похоже на правду. 
Вот ещё подумалось, ведь одна и та же эмоция может быть в разных гунах. Например праведный, благородный гнев.

----------


## СергейИванов

> ... т.к. у вас уже есть предубеждение


Более корректно было бы сказать "убеждения".




> и вам страшно хочется доказать его правоту.


Это разве кого-то задевает?




> Если принять ваше предложение "говорить обобщенно", то я хочу предложить расширить ваше обощение и сказать, что ВСЕ, что создано в этом мире - продукт майи и потому недостойно внимания преданного. Этот мир нужно ВЕСЬ отбросить со всеми тремя гунами.


Неправильно! Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что гуна благости - это трамплин в духовный мир, и он никогда не говорил про отбрасывание гуны благости, а наоборот - про её культивирование.




> фактически означает поверхностный дилетантский подход, с которым я не могу согласиться


Не соглашайтесь ))




> Я не знаю, каков ваш меломанский опыт и насколько широко вы себе представляете палитру *современной* музыки


А разве вайшнав должен разбираться в современной музыке?




> , но судя по вашим тезисам, о роке вы имеете не полное представление, если пытаетесь с роком отождествить что-то худшее и агрессивное, тем более, если вы ставите рэп и рок рядом. По моим понятиям они рядом не сидели никогда. Поэтому вы и не хотите исключений и нестандартных случаев, которые эту правоту полколеблют. Какая именно классическая музыка улучшает надои коров? Поставьте им симфонии Г.Малера, Реквием Моцарта, струнные квартеты Д.Шостаковича, смурного Шнитке и бедные коровы сдохнут от тоски после этой классики. У вас нет статистики надоя коров под ВСЕ произведения классики и под все произведения неклассики.


Странно, что вы защищаете рок, а классику ругаете. 




> Поэтому любой эмпирический эксперимент неизбежно обречен на ошибку.


Пратьякша и анумана - также виды ВЕДИЧЕСКОГО познания.




> Есть такая классика, от которой повеситься хочется. Не слышали?


Вот вы слышали о вреде классики - откуда? А почему море информации о её пользе пропустили?




> Не с заведомо пристрастных постулатов типа вся классика хороша, и весь рок - плох...


Я такого не говорил.




> ... а с того, что такое вообще хорошая (благостная) музыка, независимо от условного разделения по жанрам





> Снова предлагаю выдвинуть сначала критерии благости для музыки...

----------


## СергейИванов

> Фильм этот смотрел. С общей идеей согласен. Но там ставили лучшее из классики и худшее из рока. Это же слышно, что там играет. Поэтому считаю этот эксперимент не законченным...


Так давайте закончим )) я так понимаю "сторонники" классики будут наблюдать со стороны ))))

----------


## Александр.Б

Позволю себе вступиться за Враджендра Кумара пр.



> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что гуна благости - это трамплин в духовный мир, и он никогда не говорил про отбрасывание гуны благости, а наоборот - про её культивирование.


А я припоминаю, что он говорил об этом))) что гуна благости может стать препятствием!



> А разве вайшнав должен разбираться в современной музыке?


При чём тут вайшнав??? Речь идёт о музыке.



> Странно, что вы защищаете рок, а классику ругаете.


Он классику не ругает, и рок не выгораживает, он пытается восстановить баланс. 



> Вот вы слышали о вреде классики - откуда? А почему море информации о её пользе пропустили?


Вы не внимательно читали его посты, о пользе классики было упомянуто им намного ранее.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Более корректно было бы сказать "убеждения".


Это было бы убеждением, если бы у вас был опыт нахождения благости в роке и невежества в классике. А поскольку такого опыта у вас (как я понял) нет, то у вас есть именно предубеждение о том, что классика - благость, рок - невежество. Я по жизни всегда искал хорошую, благостную музыку вне зависимости от жанра и нашел ее хорошие образцы и в классике, и в джазе и в роке.




> Неправильно! Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что гуна благости - это трамплин в духовный мир, и он никогда не говорил про отбрасывание гуны благости, а наоборот - про её культивирование.


Читайте внимательнее Бхагавад-гиту. Например, гл.2 ст.45 трайгунйа вишая введа\ ништрайгунйа бхаварджуна "Веды говорят о трех гунах, Арджуна. Освободись от этих трех гун...". В 11-й песне ШБ сказано о том, что три гуны порождают три основных состояния сознания - невежество порождает сушупти (сон без сновидений), страсть порождает свапна (сон со сновидениями), благость порждает джагритти (пробуждение). Сознание Кришны - это турия (четвертое состояние сознания, выше трех гун) и именно к нему нужно стремиться. Так что, трамплин благсти тоже нужно оставить. С трамплином к Кришне не полетите. В первой песне ШБ (история Нарады муни) говорится о том, что Нарада был обусловлен благостью и это было некоторым временным препятствием, пока он его не изжил. Но, с другой стороны, пока человек не стал трансценденталистом, ему действительно рекомендуется развивать и поддерживать гуну благости, т.к. она порождает истинную религиозность. Об этом Кришна прямо говорит Уддхаве в 11 песне ШБ. 




> А разве вайшнав должен разбираться в современной музыке?


Не должен. Но раз речь зашла об этой теме, то мнение разбирающегося будет более ценным, чем мнение неразбирающегося. Я начал слушать музыку с 1967 года и до сознания Кришны был уже весьма образованным в этом вопросе меломаном. Поэтому я разбирался в современной музыке задолго до начала своего духовного пути. 




> Странно, что вы защищаете рок, а классику ругаете.


Мне тоже странно, что вы так думаете. Я защищаю не рок и не ругаю классику. Я в данном случае защищаю ту саму гуну благости там, где я ее вижу. Мне совершенно безразличен жанр музыки. Мне важна именно та самая вдохновляющая благость. Просто когда вы говорите "рок", то возможно, что вам представляются волосатые, трясущиеся в истерике монстры-металлисты. Действительно странно защищать такое невежественное явление. Но дело в том, что когда я говорю "рок", я подразумеваю очень глубокую, сложную и сильную современную музыку, которая сочинена и исполнена лучшими (на мой взгляд) музыкантами нашего времени современными средставами выражения. У вас, скорее всего, нет такого опыта соприкосновения с рок-музыкой и потому вы удивляетесь моей настойчивости в этом вопросе. 




> Пратьякша и анумана - также виды ВЕДИЧЕСКОГО познания.


Да, но решающей является шабда. Без нее анумана и пратьякша спорят как малые дети бз присмотра матери. Поскольку я не встречал в шастрах анализа музыки в гунах, а тему эту кто-то поднял, то вот тут и всплыли эмпирические коровы, как "знатоки" гун в сфере музыки, которые выражают свое отношение увеличением/снижением удоев молока. Может быть, если коровам вообще не ставить никакой музыки и оставить их в покое, то надои еще больше увеличатся? Будет ли это означать, что тишина благостнее классики? Лично я держусь от коров на почтительном расстоянии и предпочитаю определять сам, считая себя не хуже коровы. Я вижу, что происходит в моем уме при прослушивании разной музыки и делаю свои выводы. Я вижу, что стимулирует мою медитацию, вдохновение и это мой критерий. Извините, что не могу предъявить молока в качестве доказательства. 





> Вот вы слышали о вреде классики - откуда? А почему море информации о её пользе пропустили?


Вы опять не понимаете, что я говорю. Я не говорю о вреде классики. Я просто не соглашаюсь с вашим тезисом о том, что классическая музыка по преимуществу в гуне благости. Я много слушал классической музыки и я слышу там много страсти. Просто выражена она такими средствами, что кажется, что это благость. Писали ее такие же люди, как и сейчас под влиянием тех же гун. Но культура тех времен была иная, средства выражения иные, но гуны - те же. Меня многие классические произведения повергают в тоску и печаль, что я никак не могу назвать благостными эмоциями.


Жанровые разделения (классика-рок) придумали искусствоведы и журналисты для удобства анализа и описания. Сами эти термины ничего не говорят о качестве непосредственно самой музыки. А гуна - это именно качество, а не жанр. Жанровая принадлежность не может служить признаком качества - гуны. Многие же неискушенные люди реагируют на эти термины, как на ярлыки, которые по умолчанию означают что-то хорошее или плохое. Это примерно так же как сейчас существует искусственное разделение на традиционные и нетрадиционные религии в Росии. По умолчанию "традиционный" означает "хороший", нетрадиционный" - "плохой". И большинство так и думают. Но мы то знаем, что такое наша "нетрадиционаая" религия по собственному опыту. Та же модель прослеживается в вашем подходе: классика - это хорошее и традиционное, рок - новое, маргинальное, плохое.  Если вас устраивает такой упрощенный анализ, то меня - нет.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Позволю себе вступиться за Враджендра Кумара пр.


А разве на него кто-то нападает?





> А я припоминаю, что он говорил об этом))) что гуна благости может стать препятствием!





> Читайте внимательнее Бхагавад-гиту. Например, гл.2 ст.45 трайгунйа вишая введа\ ништрайгунйа бхаварджуна "Веды говорят о трех гунах, Арджуна. Освободись от этих трех гун...". В 11-й песне ШБ сказано о том, что три гуны порождают три основных состояния сознания - невежество порождает сушупти (сон без сновидений), страсть порождает свапна (сон со сновидениями), благость порждает джагритти (пробуждение). Сознание Кришны - это турия (четвертое состояние сознания, выше трех гун) и именно к нему нужно стремиться. Так что, трамплин благсти тоже нужно оставить. С трамплином к Кришне не полетите. В первой песне ШБ (история Нарады муни) говорится о том, что Нарада был обусловлен благостью и это было некоторым временным препятствием, пока он его не изжил. Но, с другой стороны, пока человек не стал трансценденталистом, ему действительно рекомендуется развивать и поддерживать гуну благости, т.к. она порождает истинную религиозность. Об этом Кришна прямо говорит Уддхаве в 11 песне ШБ.


1 - эта тема про музыку в гунах;
2 - гуна благости полезна для духовной жизни;
3 - цитаты про отказ от гуны благости считаю здесь неуместными.





> При чём тут вайшнав??? Речь идёт о музыке.





> Не должен. Но раз речь зашла об этой теме, то мнение разбирающегося будет более ценным, чем мнение неразбирающегося. Я начал слушать музыку с 1967 года и до сознания Кришны был уже весьма образованным в этом вопросе меломаном. Поэтому я разбирался в современной музыке задолго до начала своего духовного пути.


Речь идет о том, что можно выработать более менее общие критерии, которые подошли бы и к оценке жанров и к оценке конкрентных произведений без необходимости быть знатоком именно музыки в общепринятом значении этого слова (т.е. меломаном).





> Он классику не ругает, и рок не выгораживает, он пытается восстановить баланс. Вы не внимательно читали его посты, о пользе классики было упомянуто им намного ранее.





> Мне тоже странно, что вы так думаете. Я защищаю не рок и не ругаю классику. Я в данном случае защищаю ту саму гуну благости там, где я ее вижу. Мне совершенно безразличен жанр музыки. Мне важна именно та самая вдохновляющая благость. Просто когда вы говорите "рок", то возможно, что вам представляются волосатые, трясущиеся в истерике монстры-металлисты. Действительно странно защищать такое невежественное явление. Но дело в том, что когда я говорю "рок", я подразумеваю очень глубокую, сложную и сильную современную музыку, которая сочинена и исполнена лучшими (на мой взгляд) музыкантами нашего времени современными средставами выражения. У вас, скорее всего, нет такого опыта соприкосновения с рок-музыкой и потому вы удивляетесь моей настойчивости в этом вопросе.


ОК! ))





> Это было бы убеждением, если бы у вас был опыт нахождения благости в роке и невежества в классике. А поскольку такого опыта у вас (как я понял) нет, то у вас есть именно предубеждение о том, что классика - благость, рок - невежество. Я по жизни всегда искал хорошую, благостную музыку вне зависимости от жанра и нашел ее хорошие образцы и в классике, и в джазе и в роке.


Как легко мы навешиваем ярлыки!





> Вы опять не понимаете, что я говорю. Я не говорю о вреде классики. Я просто не соглашаюсь с вашим тезисом о том, что классическая музыка по преимуществу в гуне благости. Я много слушал классической музыки и я слышу там много страсти. Просто выражена она такими средствами, что кажется, что это благость. Писали ее такие же люди, как и сейчас под влиянием тех же гун. Но культура тех времен была иная, средства выражения иные, но гуны - те же. Меня многие классические произведения повергают в тоску и печаль, что я никак не могу назвать благостными эмоциями.
> Жанровые разделения (классика-рок) придумали искусствоведы и журналисты для удобства анализа и описания. Сами эти термины ничего не говорят о качестве непосредственно самой музыки. Многие же неискушенные люди реагируют на эти термины, как на ярлыки, которые по умолчанию означают что-то хорошее или плохое. Это примерно так же как сейчас существует искусственное разделение на традиционные и нетрадиционные религии в Росии. По умолчанию "традиционный" означает "хороший", нетрадиционный" - "плохой". И большинство так и думают. Но мы то знаем, что такое наша "нетрадиционаая" религия по собственному опыту. Та же модель прослеживается в вашем подходе: классика - это хорошее и традиционное, рок - новое, маргинальное, плохое.  Если вас устраивает такой упрощенный анализ, то меня - нет.


Я не говорил, что ВСЯ классика в гуне благости ))) просто в этом жанре НАМНОГО больше благостной музыки, чем в других жанрах.





> Да, но решающей является шабда. Без нее анумана и пратьякша спорят как малые дети без присмотра матери.


Позволю возразить цитатой:


> *Я вижу*, что происходит *в моем уме* при прослушивании разной музыки и *делаю свои выводы*. *Я вижу*, что стимулирует мою медитацию, вдохновение и это мой критерий....
> *Меня* многие классические произведения повергают в тоску и печаль, что я никак не могу назвать благостными эмоциями....


Можно и другие будут применять пратьякшу с ануманой?

----------


## Александр.Б

> цитаты про отказ от гуны благости считаю здесь неуместными.


Ну, хорошо, что хоть это прояснили, а то Вы зачем-то затронули эту тему, и придумали, будь-то Прабхупада не говорил о том, что гуну благости надо отбросить....Вас просто поправили, процитировав его.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1 - эта тема про музыку в гунах;
> 2 - гуна благости полезна для духовной жизни;
> 3 - цитаты про отказ от гуны благости считаю здесь неуместными.


Я согласен. В данном случае речь идет не об отказе от гуны благости. Просто вы написали до этого, что Прабхупада не говорил от необходимости отказаться от благости. Я это легко опроверг. Хотя бы с этим вы согласны?




> Речь идет о том, что можно выработать более менее общие критерии, которые подошли бы и к оценке жанров и к оценке конкрентных произведений без необходимости быть знатоком именно музыки в общепринятом значении этого слова (т.е. меломаном).


Меломеном можно не быть. Я просто поделился своим опытом. Общие критерии и так известны: благость успокаивает и просветляет; страсть возбуждает и стимулирует матер.желания; невежество угнетает и толкает к разрушению. Что еще можно добавить? 




> Как легко мы навешиваем ярлыки!


Ну вы же навесили ярлык на всю рок-музыку, не будучи меломаном. В ответ на это вы получили ярлык от меня. Так что, все в порядке.





> Я не говорил, что ВСЯ классика в гуне благости ))) просто в этом жанре НАМНОГО больше благостной музыки, чем в других жанрах.


Это ваше предположение, которые вы пытаетесь выдать за очевидный факт. 




> Можно и другие будут применять пратьякшу с ануманой?


Да, конечно, этим мы тут все и занимаемся, т.к. цитат из шастр про классику, джаз и рок просто нет. Могу даже предсказать, чем все закончится. Каждый , как всегда, останется при своем мнении (анумана), основанном на своем опыте (пратьякша). Свидетельств шастр ждать не приходится. Поэтому стоит ли продолжать?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Я не говорил, что ВСЯ классика в гуне благости ))) просто в этом жанре НАМНОГО больше благостной музыки, чем в других жанрах.


Пожалуй, я с Вами осторожно соглашусь, хотя меня терзают смутные сомненья))) Для того чтобы утверждать, нужна статистика.
Если классикой называть только академическую европейскую музыку, то гуна благости там однозначно присутствует с технической стороны. В академической музыке всё более-менее упорядочено, выверено, гармонизировано и описано научно. Это одно уже не даёт проникнуть туда невежеству со стороны техники сочинения, и исполнения.
Но академическая музыка, это сравнительно небольшой процент от всей музыки. Фольклор побольше места занимает. И восприятие процентного соотношения (где больше благости, а где меньше) будет сильно зависеть от круга общения, если конечно не заниматься исследованием этого вопроса специально.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Жанровая принадлежность не может служить признаком качества - гуны. Многие же неискушенные люди реагируют на эти термины, как на ярлыки, которые по умолчанию означают что-то хорошее или плохое.


С этим трудно не согласиться. Меня сбили с толку фильмы про воду и повышенные надои. Бхакти Тиртха Свами Махарадж тоже, видимо, стал жертвой неполной или фальсифицированной информации.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Я согласен. В данном случае речь идет не об отказе от гуны благости. Просто вы написали до этого, что Прабхупада не говорил от необходимости отказаться от благости. Я это легко опроверг. Хотя бы с этим вы согласны?


Это для меня слишком высокий уровень, чтобы размышлять об этом.




> Ну вы же навесили ярлык на всю рок-музыку, не будучи меломаном. В ответ на это вы получили ярлык от меня. Так что, все в порядке.


Господь, храни и защищай рок и прочую неклассику.




> Это ваше предположение, которые вы пытаетесь выдать за очевидный факт.


Это мое предположение, которое я просто пытаюсь навязать другим. Как и все остальные во всех трех мирах.




> Да, конечно, этим мы тут все и занимаемся, т.к. цитат из шастр про классику, джаз и рок просто нет. Могу даже предсказать, чем все закончится. Каждый , как всегда, останется при своем мнении (анумана), основанном на своем опыте (пратьякша). Свидетельств шастр ждать не приходится. Поэтому стоит ли продолжать?


Ну если кто-то боится получить ярлык, то видимо не стоит.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну если кто-то боится получить ярлык, то видимо не стоит.


Ярлыков я не боюсь. Все, какие есть, на мне уже висят. Могу теперь их только раздавать обратно. Просто мне уже реально нечего по этой теме сказать. Основные свои аргумены я написал.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Пуруша - сукта 9.*

*В процессе той изначальной ягьи стали известны все ингредиенты, необходимые для проведения ритуала жертвоприношения. В первую очередь, Богом были ниспосланы священные гимны <<Риг-веды>>, <<Яджур-веды>>, и песнопения <<Сама-веды>>. Кроме того, в результате ягьи появились основополагающие чхандасы - стихотворные размеры санскрита.*

*Примечание :*......................................
........................................
 Понятие о стихотворных размерах _чхандасах_ заслуживает отдельного обсуждения. Фактически, ведические чхандасы - это ритмы божественной музыки, которая непрестанно звучит в природе.
 Но что же такое музыка ? Она состоит из красивых нот и ритмов. Любая музыка основана на семи нотах (Са, Ри, Га, Ма, Па, Дха, Ни), или семи тональностях, изначально заимствованных из музыки ведической традиции, и в особенности гимнов <<Сама-веды>>. Кроме того, ритмы музыки основаны на стихотворных размерах, чхандасах. На самом деле, как чхандасы, так и музыкальные ноты находятся в ведении жён выдающихся полубогов - прекраснейших женщин во вселенной. Благодаря незримому присутствию этих богинь в музыке, её исполнение способно пробуждать в слушателях самые разнообразные расы - утончённые эмоции и переживания. Ведь часто люди слушают песни на иностранном языке, и получют от этого удовольствие даже не понимая смысла их слов, ибо сама мелодия, наполненная вибрациями её чхандаса, завораживает слух.
  ............................ 

Гададхара Пандит дас

----------


## Aziz

Все деление на жанры условно. Фортепиано сейчас считается классическим инструментом, синтезатор и компьютер - нет, также как и фортепиано в первые годы своего появления. До него был клавесин. Также через 500 лет, уверен, компьютерная музыка и инструменты будут считаться классическими. А благостную музыку можно найти везде, например у Карунеша. У классики есть правда одно положительное отличие от современной музыки - это ее программность и монументальность, в отличие от рассчитанных на короткую память и спешку современного человека популярной музыки. И когда слушаешь к примеру симфонии Чайковского или Бетховена, то чтобы их понять и осмыслить необходимо уже некоторое "растяжение" нашего привыкшего к мелким попсовым  3-минутным масштабам ума.. Что не может не сказаться позитивно на его способности охвата сложного музыкального и вообще любого материала.

----------

